# TTS Spark Plugs



## ITP (Jul 6, 2017)

Firstly, I'm really sorry if this has been asked/answered before. I did have a search through but only really found stuff about the standard TT.

After a bit of Googling I kept seeing the BKR7EIX plugs being recommended for tuned 2.0 tfsi engines. There were also a few people that mentioned gapping them.

What I'd like to know is; is anyone using these on a TTS and is the preset gap correct?

I've read that iridium plugs don't respond well to gapping as it can damage the tips, so if that's the case and the plugs do need to be re-gapped I'll perhaps have to look at something different.

For some context; the car is currently stage 1 and will soon be moving up to stage 2 with the addition of a 3" downpipe and 200 cell sports cat.

Thanks in advance and sorry again if it's already been asked!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ITP said:


> Firstly, I'm really sorry if this has been asked/answered before. I did have a search through but only really found stuff about the standard TT.
> 
> After a bit of Googling I kept seeing the BKR7EIX plugs being recommended for tuned 2.0 tfsi engines. There were also a few people that mentioned gapping them.
> 
> ...


If you drive it hard and you're going stage 2 I'd recommend these for a tryout. It's says Stage2+ on the site, I have them in my standard car and they run very well, but mainly I drive my car in Sport. They're pre gapped.

https://www.awesomegti.com/shop-by-car/ ... fsi-turbo/

I highly recommended using them in conjunction with these.

https://www.awesomegti.com/shop-by-bran ... -vehicles/


----------



## ITP (Jul 6, 2017)

Roller Skate said:


> ITP said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly, I'm really sorry if this has been asked/answered before. I did have a search through but only really found stuff about the standard TT.
> ...


Thanks for coming back to me so quickly. I did look at the BKR8EIX, but working in the city centre in Norwich I have to do a fair bit of stop start city driving, so wasn't sure how they'd fare. When I eventually make it to 2+ (in the not too distant future I hope) they'll definitely be on the shopping list.

With the R8 coil packs, is there a notable difference? I've been eyeing these up as well for a while now, but there are very mixed reviews. My plan was to wait until a coil goes and replace the lot with R8s, but if there's a real world improvement I might just get it done sooner rather than later.

Thanks again!


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

NGK BKR7EIX plugs are one step cooler than stock which is appropriate for Stage1. If you are going to push harder than that you might need to go 2 steps cooler per RollerSkate's recommendation.
The NGK's are pre-gapped (NGK recommends caution in trying to gap 'thin-tipped' spark plug, but suggests that you check the gap to verify).

R8 coil packs won't make much difference if you current coil packs are operating correctly. (Think more of a reliability upgrade than a performance upgrade). Lots of vendors make red "R8" coil packs, so it is possible to 'downgrade' your coil packs if you buy no-name aftermarket coils. Eldor (Italy) coil packs get good reviews, can't comment on other manufacturers.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

FNChaos said:


> NGK BKR7EIX plugs are one step cooler than stock which is appropriate for Stage1. If you are going to push harder than that you might need to go 2 steps cooler per RollerSkate's recommendation.
> The NGK's are pre-gapped (NGK recommends caution in trying to gap 'thin-tipped' spark plug, but suggests that you check the gap to verify).
> 
> R8 coil packs won't make much difference if you current coil packs are operating correctly. (Think more of a reliability upgrade than a performance upgrade). Lots of vendors make red "R8" coil packs, so it is possible to 'downgrade' your coil packs if you buy no-name aftermarket coils. Eldor (Italy) coil packs get good reviews, can't comment on other manufacturers.


R8 coil packs run a different resistance to standard cp's ... stronger spark etc.
If you're thinking of putting your car under extra load ... which if you go Stage 2 or Stage 2+ you are going to be doing you're going to want to change your coil packs out anyway. If you look at Revo, APR etc, lots of posts about higher mapped cars finding weak coil pack out very quickly.

Haven't we had this conversation before FN? :lol:


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Roller Skate said:


> FNChaos said:
> 
> 
> > NGK BKR7EIX plugs are one step cooler than stock which is appropriate for Stage1. If you are going to push harder than that you might need to go 2 steps cooler per RollerSkate's recommendation.
> ...


Once I did some research I actually found R8 coils are the same as TTS/TTRS coils only with the red top. They all already have the improved windings over the "standard" TFSI coils. There have been varying tests of what's best and the R8s weren't a stronger spark than a brand new standard coil but due to the extra windings they were more reliable and expected to last longer. I'll have to try retrace my research and find it.

With regards to spark plugs. I was in your very position with my "stage 1" TTS. I went 8s by accident, wanted the 7s but got sent the wrong plugs. I thought I'd try running them.
Checked them 5k in and they had perfect colour for burn, I'll find the picture but checked them after another 3k and the cam follower and again looked good. I do 25-30 miles each way to work, mainly motorway with not too much aggressive driving, but do have nice weekend spirited drives :roll: 
I've also got a 200 cell downpipe sat under my work bench waiting for the weekend to fit but I'm probably not looking at remapping my car, wait until the parts and clutch are in for stage 2+. I'd recommend 7s for you, I'll probably try them myself in the next few thousand miles.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Barr_end said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > FNChaos said:
> ...


There's loads of contention over the R8 coil packs across all the golf modding forums. 
When I swapped them out and went one cooler on the spark plugs front I found my Stage 2+ TTS ran much smoother under heavy load/acceleration. 
This ran in line with everything I searched out across multiple forums and what I found in my experience through real world driving.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

From RS recommendations NGK BKR8EIX
This set of 4 NGK plugs are an 'Iridium' replacement for the standard 2.0T spark plugs which are one heat range cooler
These are recommended for Stage 2+ cars where the car is virtually never driven sensibly.
Pre Gapped, ready to fit!

We recommend these for people with a 'Drive it like you're trying to break it' driving style, completely lacking in any mechanical sympathy.
However if you drive slightly more conservatively with the occaisional squirt of power, we recommend the
NGK BKR7EIX


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Le Smith said:


> From RS recommendations NGK BKR8EIX
> This set of 4 NGK plugs are an 'Iridium' replacement for the standard 2.0T spark plugs which are one heat range cooler
> These are recommended for Stage 2+ cars where the car is virtually never driven sensibly.
> Pre Gapped, ready to fit!
> ...


I'm running those in a standard TTS right now, with zero issues. Like I said, once warmed up my cars virtually always in Sport mode.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi RS yes got ya,just thought it might help its from your link.Im running Stage 2+ myself, just ordered the R8 coils and was wondering about the plugs. Cheers for links very helpful.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Le Smith said:


> Hi RS yes got ya,just thought it might help its from your link.Im running Stage 2+ myself, just ordered the R8 coils and was wondering about the plugs. Cheers for links very helpful.


You won't regret it. Not sure how long you've been running 2+ but might be an idea to check your cam follower while you're under the bonnet.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Roller Skate said:


> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Hi RS yes got ya,just thought it might help its from your link.Im running Stage 2+ myself, just ordered the R8 coils and was wondering about the plugs. Cheers for links very helpful.
> ...


Cheers RS
Around month drives real nice I'm no right foot jockey just nice to have when needed ?Whats with the cam follower ??


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Le Smith said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > Le Smith said:
> ...


Accelerated wear on highly mapped cars. Not sure what HPFP you're running but you might want to check the mapper changed it out when he fitted it.


----------



## ITP (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. I've got myself a set of 7s which I'll get fitted this week hopefully. I'll see how I get on with them and will no doubt upgrade to 8s the more I mod.

The car is currently with Audi but as soon as it's back there'll be plenty to do! I've got sparks, the two lower engine mount bushes and a GFB DV+ to fit. Hopefully this will soon be followed by a 3 inch downpipe and sports cat onto the OEM cat back and it's time for an updated map.

Thanks again.


----------

